# JBA TOURNAMENT CHANGE (Lake Juliette)



## LIPS (Jul 15, 2011)

We will fish Juliette July 24 instead of lake Horton.  The Lake Horton tournament will take place on August 28th.

Start time for July 24 is 6:30.
New members will pay $10 a piece for the last two tournaments of the year instead of the full $20.

See you guys on the water.


----------



## LIPS (Jul 18, 2011)

yall join us this Sunday


----------



## LIPS (Jul 22, 2011)

Today I was getting calls/texts about h.p. restrictions on Juliette.  JBA rules are 9.9 HP.  That is the limit for this Sunday


----------



## Shane B. (Jul 23, 2011)

LIPS said:


> Today I was getting calls/texts about h.p. restrictions on Juliette.  JBA rules are 9.9 HP.  That is the limit for this Sunday


What is up with all this, and who is crying about it now?We should make a reality tv show about jon boat tx fishing and all the children   
I mean men that participate!


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 23, 2011)

LIPS said:


> Today I was getting calls/texts about h.p. restrictions on Juliette.  JBA rules are 9.9 HP.  That is the limit for this Sunday



Welcome to my world!


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shane B. said:


> What is up with all this, and who is crying about it now?We should make a reality tv show about jon boat tx fishing and all the children
> I mean men that participate!



Amen!!


----------



## Shane B. (Jul 23, 2011)

*Unfair!!!!*

I have a friend who has fished 13 tx's on westpoint lake this year, which is probably one of if not the toughest lake in GA to win on and he has finished in the money 8 times all out of a jon boat with a 25 hp motor! You all know what size motors that he is competing against! Now the guys that run these jon boat trails get all kinds of pressure put on them about it being an unfair advantage if some one is allowed to run a bigger motor than they have access to! This sport cost$$$ that some or most of us dont have and I will be running a 9.9 tomorrow But I would not wine about somebody who does have a bigger motor because the last tx I won over there was in an all electric boat!These hp restrictions and endless crying is the reason why more boats dont show up to fish! to the winers ! Sorry bout hijacking your thread lips!


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shane B. said:


> I have a friend who has fished 13 tx's on westpoint lake this year, which is probably one of if not the toughest lake in GA to win on and he has finished in the money 8 times all out of a jon boat with a 25 hp motor! You all know what size motors that he is competing against! Now the guys that run these jon boat trails get all kinds of pressure put on them about it being an unfair advantage if some one is allowed to run a bigger motor than they have access to! This sport cost$$$ that some or most of us dont have and I will be running a 9.9 tomorrow But I would not wine about somebody who does have a bigger motor because the last tx I won over there was in an all electric boat!These hp restrictions and endless crying is the reason why more boats dont show up to fish! to the winers ! Sorry bout hijacking your thread lips!



Very well said Shane!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jul 23, 2011)

9.9 2 stroke yammy, and a 20 minute run!

Glad it's summer time. See y'all in a few hours


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 23, 2011)

9.9 vs 25hp on  Juliette is all good with me. 9.9 vs Unlimited HP on Jackson with Cold Water in a few months is gonna have me wearing a life vest and talking to Jesus every minute of the tourney.


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 24, 2011)

iTJLee said:


> 9.9 vs 25hp on  Juliette is all good with me. 9.9 vs Unlimited HP on Jackson with Cold Water in a few months is gonna have me wearing a life vest and talking to Jesus every minute of the tourney.



Not to get off topic and hijack this thread, but we scheduled the tournament in December, thinking that most of the big boys will be at home or in a tree somewhere. I know some will be out there, but December will be alot different then July. Fishing the Friday niters, I have seen a few 9.9's and less out just fishing.


----------



## LIPS (Jul 24, 2011)

Results posted!

Guys I have no problems letting people fish with 25 hp motors or 250.  I got my electric and probably all I will ever have.
Today I was the only one showing up with no gas motor at all. other then my father and  Brandon Hightower who's motor broke down after launch.  I had a better day then most and caught one of the two limits.  I dont win much at these tournaments but I know that motors dont catch fish

One thing that most people dont realize is all the stuff behind the scenes that tournament directors have to put up with.  I heard a guy today "why dont we just go fish Oconee next week with nothing but a paddle"

I'm glad he didnt fish today.  Enough said.


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 25, 2011)

I understand completely all the mess you guys catch, I used to live with a tournament director and I still hear about all junk he catches. Motors don't catch fish but they do get you to the fish before your competitor. There were atleast 2 boats at Juliette yesterday running a 15 and a beefed up 9.9. To me that's cheating. If the man in charge says run a 9.9 I think it should be 9.9 and no more. I myself only own an electric rig and no gas motor at all... yet. But when I do get a gas motor it will be a legit 9.9 or 25 with the real stickers. I like winning the race fair and square.


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 25, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> Not to get off topic and hijack this thread, but we scheduled the tournament in December, thinking that most of the big boys will be at home or in a tree somewhere. I know some will be out there, but December will be alot different then July. Fishing the Friday niters, I have seen a few 9.9's and less out just fishing.


Sweet, I bet the big girls are eating in December at Jackson. I think it'll be pretty calm out there with the water temp in the mid 50's or so, no Ski Boats and what not.


----------



## Shane B. (Jul 28, 2011)

*What?*

I thought that everybody was slow, It took us forever to get  to where we were going!                                                   


There were atleast 2 boats at Juliette yesterday running a 15 and a beefed up 9.9. To me that's cheating. If the man in charge says run a 9.9 I think it should be 9.9 and no more. I myself only own an electric rig and no gas motor at all... yet. But when I do get a gas motor it will be a legit 9.9 or 25 with the real stickers. I like winning the race fair and square.[/quote]


----------



## Shane B. (Jul 28, 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I think that he was just poking  at you Lips! BTW he did fish!





LIPS said:


> Results posted!
> I heard a guy today "why dont we just go fish Oconee next week with nothing but a paddle"
> 
> I'm glad he didnt fish today. Enough said.


----------



## LIPS (Jul 28, 2011)

Shane B. said:


> I think that he was just poking  at you Lips! BTW he did fish!



i dont think he was poking. but it doesn't matter.   see yall there again saturday night


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 29, 2011)

Shane B. said:


> I thought that everybody was slow, It took us forever to get  to where we were going!
> 
> 
> There were atleast 2 boats at Juliette yesterday running a 15 and a beefed up 9.9. To me that's cheating. If the man in charge says run a 9.9 I think it should be 9.9 and no more. I myself only own an electric rig and no gas motor at all... yet. But when I do get a gas motor it will be a legit 9.9 or 25 with the real stickers. I like winning the race fair and square.


[/QUOTE]
The two man team that passed Randy Jacksons speed boat wasn't to slow. Wonder what kind of "9.9" they had?


----------



## Shane B. (Jul 30, 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!*

I know what kind of HP they had because we brought them the motor that morning !Mike crowley has got the fastest boat out there period, it doesn't matter if its electric 9.9 or 25 he will be out in front if you try to MATCH HIM HP TO HP! If he ever decides to buy a FASTER ELECTRIC MOTOR then he will out run everybody by a good ways! That motor that he was running belongs to a friend of RJ's and it is bone stock! You should see what that 25 will do on that boat! GPS 27 to 30 mph! The same way that HH boat is really fast with that 9.9 !  I know from trial and error that a light boat will get you more than cheating on HP! If you fish sunday you will see a ton of fast boats!
The two man team that passed Randy Jacksons speed boat wasn't to slow. Wonder what kind of "9.9" they had?[/quote]


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 31, 2011)

I took Physics 101 in high school and passed with flying colors. I know what a light weight boat will do also, I think everyone does, lighter is 99.9% better for speed always. I know all about boat weight, length, width, depth and everything else there is to know. The boat I am referring to wasn't Crowleys it was another team that passed Randy, and they were not in a light boat, at all.


----------



## Jerk (Jul 31, 2011)

There should be a race.  Yes.  That will solve it.  To heck with all this fishing mess.  Let's just race boats for the cash.


----------



## jandrews (Jul 31, 2011)

You Guys are killing me!!!!!!!! Just fish and be glad you still can.


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 31, 2011)

I started this mess, and I apologize, guys. This is my last post on this thread.


----------



## LIPS (Jul 31, 2011)

$10 bucks say's I got the slowest boat. LOL Gotta be with all the weight in it.  2 guys that combined weigh almost 500 lbs. 25 gallons of water. another couple hundred pounds. 7 batteies another 400 lbs and my usual 8lbs of fish. lol  what is that?  a slow day on the lake.


----------

